# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Trend Micro 2008

## Sjoeii

Prevent Unauthorised Changes  Improved security policies find and stop unwanted attempts to change your operating system and critical software.

*Image Spam Filtering*

  Stop seeing spam that tries to evade filters by delivering images instead of just text.

*Worry-Free Web Surfing*

  Identify suspect Web sites before you open them. Disable links to untrustworthy Web sites received by email 

*Customisable Security Warnings* 

  Decide exactly how often you want to receive warnings about security threats.

*Security Activity Reports*

  Regular reports summarise how Trend Micro Internet Security has protected you.



*Features*

*Protection Against Viruses*

  An award-winning anti-virus engine protects against computer viruses, worms, Trojan horse programs, and related security threats. Automatic updates immunise you against new computer virus outbreaks.

*Protection Against Spyware*

  Powerful anti-spyware technology protects your personal information and privacy against spyware, rootkits and other malicious software.

*Personal Firewall*

  Prevent your computer from exchanging data with the Internet without your approval, and defend against computer attacks from the Internet.

*Protection Against Web Threats*

  Steer clear of online phishing scams that try to steal credit card and bank account numbers. Continuous updates identify the newest risky Web sites. 

*Wireless Home Network Monitoring*

  Find and block wireless home network intruders. 

*Home Network Controls*

  Manage, configure and update the security of every computer on your home network with an easy-to-use management console. 

*Safeguard Multiple Computers*

  Install Trend Micro Internet Security on up to three home or mobile computers.

*Advanced Parental Controls*

  Take charge of where your children go on the Web by blocking Web sites with inappropriate content.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I havent test it yet. But I have trend micro in my multi av scanners & has not detected anything in my windows xp since Kaspersky Internet Security is guarding it.  Frankly my opinion of trend micro is average.

----------


## Sjoeii

I believe it is getting better.
* av is ok, it has been scanning hotmail accounts for years
* as is one of the best
* fw is rating pretty ok as well

----------

